
Ask HN: Interesting topics where you find it difficult to find people to talk? - manx
The deeper I dig into certain topics, the harder it is to find people to talk about it. Unsurprisingly I often found the right people here on HN. I had great video-calls with very interesting people and expanded my network significantly.<p>I&#x27;d like to encourage more people to do the same: Post your topic to find the right people and get into video-calls. Be it a personal project, an idea, a problem an insight, a scientific topic, ... anything.
======
manx
Ways to scale deliberation and qualitative decision making in the number of
participants. I believe this is the base for making politics actually work and
enables tackling big wicked problems like climate change. Happy to talk about
that with interested people.

